

Ask HN: What should I bring to Startup Weekeend? - jdp23

The Startup Weekend site recommends "laptop, power cord, business cards, camera, a second monitor, keyboard, and lots of creative energy!"<p>What else?
======
maxdemarzi
caffeine + pencil and paper to do quick sketches, model the db, architecture,
etc.

~~~
jdp23
excellent points. and post-it notes and a bunch of pens too.

